# Looking up and meowing...at what?



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Both of my kittens occasionally just look up at nothing...ceiling? wall? just UP...and meow. Does anyone else's cat do that? I ask them "what is it?" but of course they can't really tell me. I wonder if they want to fly :lol:

Sometimes I hold them up and do "superman" thing high up in the air. They seem to kind of like it, as they never complain or try to get away.


----------



## Chance_Chloe (Feb 9, 2013)

Some say babies and animals see spirits/ghost that we don't. 

Whether that's true or not who knows.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Usually mine are looking at shadows or flies or spiders!! Maddie goes nuts if there is a spider on the ceiling!! It's so funny to watch her watch them!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Cat hearing can detect the tiniest flying insects, and being kittens their hearing is probably very acute. 

Missy is not a kitten being at least 12, but the other day she jumped off the bed and rushed to the kitchen going straight to a tiny insect at the base of the counter.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmmm... you're onto something about their hearing. Maybe they hear upstairs people and try to reach them? There is a little ledge on the wall, close to the ceiling, and it does cast small shadows on the wall. Maybe they want to see what's up there? Those little creatures are so **** curious! I keep telling them, "you know what they say about cats and curiosity!" Hahaha.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

My boy Banjo does this. It usually happens right before he does this really cute thing where he jumps up in the air and twists around. I think he is just hyper and playful and can't contain his excitement


----------

